# :) been blessed today-treadle sewing machine



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

I just happened to speak to a dear family member today. She has a singer sewing machine that is 55 yrs old, still working and in it's original wood cabinet. I offered to buy it from her whenever she gets to the point she is tired of sewing. She replied that she put it in her will that I was to get this (which I don't wish because 1-though inevitable, her demise would make me unhappy
2-have had horrible experience with family members when items from estate are divided up (adults fighting over silly things 

Then she offered an old singer treadle machine that I remembered my Grandmother used when I was a child.  and yes that is a surprise & joy to my heart (fond memories abound).

So I would like to offer her a reasonable compensation for the treadle singer (it's machine & cabinet - all intact & will be verified that all is working condition).
Where would I get the information for it's true value?

Thanks for any information.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh boy - check Craigslist for comparables, and shopgoodwill.com. There isn't a blue book for sewing machines. 

Besides "does it work," other variables will include condition of the decals (needle rash on the overhead arm?), quality/condition of the cabinet, and are the attachments with it. I see treadles in cabinets that are priced $300 and $400, they are listed for months. Average or less condition, $100. Remember they are heavy to move with that cast iron base.

Most likely she will be happy it goes to someone in the family who will appreciate it like she has...perhaps sew a table runner on it for her kitchen, with a sweet note about the love & memories that come with it?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

would need a picture, it could be anywhere from $50 to $500.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

BTW- I own around 150 machines, and have bought and considered buying a lot of treadles. A picture really is needed, first to determine exactly what you have, the style of cabinet and condition.


----------



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

Aside from the family memories, I'm really hoping the machine works. I've someone going over next week to look over the machine & take photos. I was told there was water damage to the wood top (hurricane tore roof of my grandmothers house years ago so the family was grabbing everything to move to drier storage).

This is not the fancy Singer (embellished approximately 1920-1930 style). I've been told the machine has been in the family since 1930's ...possibly a bit earlier. 
Will post additional info as I get it.

I've got my fingers crossed ... Just the fact of the various generations that sat at the machine creating items for their families ...well, it's a connection through time that I appreciate


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Chixarecute said:


> Oh boy - check Craigslist for comparables, and shopgoodwill.com. There isn't a blue book for sewing machines.
> 
> Besides "does it work," other variables will include condition of the decals (needle rash on the overhead arm?), quality/condition of the cabinet, and are the attachments with it. I see treadles in cabinets that are priced $300 and $400, they are listed for months. Average or less condition, $100.* Remember they are heavy to move with that cast iron base.*
> 
> Most likely she will be happy it goes to someone in the family who will appreciate it like she has...perhaps sew a table runner on it for her kitchen, with a sweet note about the love & memories that come with it?


Yup, very heavy to move. I had forgotten about that cast iron base when I moved mine from my parent's house to my grandmother's apartment next door. Second floor over the garage that was built to house the refrigerated meat trucks circa 1945. Much higher than your average second floor. LOL. Took my brother and 2 cousins to get it up the stairs.

I like Chix's idea of making her something using the machine. She gets a memory maker from a memory maker. 

The Sewing Machine Collector's Society might be able to provide info on the machine as well http://ismacs.net/index.html


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

If the damaged wooden parts are there, it can be repaired and refinished. If they're not, they can be replaced or fabricated.
Here's a severely water damaged treadle I received from my SIL. The person she got it from used it for an aquarium stand.
{ http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintag...look-what-im-getting-free-update-t204377.html }
and
{ http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintage-antique-machine-enthusiasts-f22/watcha-doin-t218398.html }

I have only one machine that used to belong to a family member and it's a 15 clone my mom owned. I'd be tickled if I ever got a treadle that belonged to any of my family members.

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have an old White that was found in the attic after my Mom passed away. She had replaced it around the time I was born (number 7) and none of the family even knew it was up there. At least they all knew I'd want it.

My mom traded her second White on a Viking after I was married, and that machine was given to a niece about 5 years ago when my Mom couldn't sew anymore. Would have loved to get my husband's grandma's old Viking, but it also went as a trade in on a cheap newer Elna - total plastic low end - but we did get that one.

Then we'll be getting his Mom's touch and sew. DH does not really want it, but I do because maybe someday I'll have grandkids and they can see the machines their great grandma's sewed on.


----------



## Kwendt (Mar 27, 2015)

I have several treadles and old singers. I recondition them. There are good ways and bad ways. Don't use any detergent, ammonia, or bleach cleaner on any old cast machine. Silvers the decals, and strips the finish. Use soft cotton balls and kerosene. One wipe, then a new cotton. Really works. Cleans and protects at the same time. 

Some of the old singer machines are collectible because of the decals, but very few. Sounds like it's a 'newer' treadle, so it might be either a shuttle or horizontal bobbin. You'll need the shuttle or the bobbin case for it, respectively.. Hopefully those are still with it. 

As far as moving, I do that all the time. Take the machine head out, there are two set screws to loosen to do this. Then remove the wood top/drawer assembly. Usually all you need is a flat head screw driver. The wood top is heavy but manageable (take the drawers out, like when you move any furniture). Stuff it all in you car, and down the road you go. 

Btw, I use my 1910 Singer 15-01 (original, first run 15), to sew all the leather for our cars and canvas. The thing is a beast of a sewer. Takes standard shank needles, only sews forward of course, but will sew gossamer fabrics and lace, to 6 layers of leather, four layers of harness. A when I got it, it was black from soot, dirt and from age, gears frozen, wood top not the best. A two week clean up job, tearing down the machine and soaking all the parts. Turned out, under all the dirt... The most beautiful set of early Tiffany decals. 

I use my shuttle Singer 27 for quilting... It's not so bad once you learn how to tread and sew, just watch the thread you put on it. Cheap thread=breakage. 

Sounds like this forum has a lot of sewing enthusiasts.... Post pics and I'm sure somebody can identify it and help you with whatever you need. Congratulations!


----------



## Kwendt (Mar 27, 2015)

Katskitten said:


> If the damaged wooden parts are there, it can be repaired and refinished.
> 
> I have only one machine that used to belong to a family member and it's a 15 clone my mom had**


Joe, those post war Jap 15 clones were many times made better than the Singers ... with nice fit and finish, and a few little improvements like a drop dogs lever. I have about 4 or 5 of them, love the little tanks. The history on the post war rebuild of Japan, Singers release and giving their specs, plans, etc away for the 15.... Is fastenating history. They are still true cast, all metal machines, and taken care of, oiled with correct oil, will last another couple hundred years. Great history lesson for homeschoolers too. I love mine...


----------

